# Signature/Avatar request.



## Aman (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey everyone, I have a sig/avatar request for anyone that thinks that they can get it right. ^_^

Size: 150x150 for avatar, whatever fits for the signature, although I think the sig would be better if it was big. ^^
Text: ''Aman, One Piece fan'' somewhere, or something similar. XD
Stocks: 
*Spoiler*: __ 














Thanks.


----------



## Deeo (Dec 7, 2006)

You already requested in RW, so please tell me if You are not using this sig.
Credit is highly appreciated.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Btw I'll make ava soon.


----------



## Aman (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah I requested it in the thread, but they weren't able to do it with these stocks.

Thanks btw, I like the last one, although I think you should change the font on the text. ^_^ Thanks.


----------



## Deeo (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry, I can't change font because I've trashed my psd file =/
Well, still hope You like it; avas

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aman (Dec 7, 2006)

It's okay, thanks a lot, cred+rep.


----------

